# What synths do you need/want presets for in 2022?



## Pier (Jul 18, 2022)

This is the 2022 version of the previous poll:






What Synth you need/want Presets for in 2021?


You want more presets for a specific synth? Well here is your chance to let developers know. This will help to know where the demand is and would help everyone out. There are still many synth i didnt list as there are too many. But this list seems to be the most used for composers. Whats...




vi-control.net





I've added the option to pick up to 3 synths and the voting is anonymous.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 18, 2022)

How 'bout StylusRMX ?? 🤣 😰


----------



## Pier (Jul 18, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> How 'bout StylusRMX ?? 🤣 😰


Is it still a thing? 😂

Ok I will add it to the poll.


----------



## kevinh (Jul 18, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> How 'bout StylusRMX


Still kicking myself for missing the $99 StylusRMX guitar center glitch of 2020.

Rumor has it it’s being revamped….






WOW - Stylus RMX on sale for $99 @ Guitar Center - ReasonTalk.com







forum.reasontalk.com


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 18, 2022)

It's time for a new Absynth, but in absence of that, new presets will do. Even after all these years this synth is still shrouded in mystery to me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> It's time for a new Absynth, but in absence of that, new presets will do. Even after all these years this synth is still shrouded in mystery to me.


Rhizomatic Plasmonic?


----------



## Pier (Jul 18, 2022)

3DC said:


> Honestly I would rather buy your in depth course on sound design for HALion 6 or Zebra. Cool cinematic pads, drones, FX...Hans Zimmer style.


Thanks 🙏

I won't do it for Zebra 2 considering it's just about to become legacy... but I might do it for Zebra 3!


----------



## Pier (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Rhizomatic Plasmonic?


Done!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Rhizomatic Plasmonic?


I've been under a rock apparently. First time I heard of this, will explore. Thanks 🙏🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> I've been under a rock apparently. First time I heard of this, will explore. Thanks 🙏🏻


Brilliant sounding synth. @Whywhy has created some gorgeous presets for it


----------



## spektralisk (Jul 18, 2022)

Maybe Abyss and Novum should be there as well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> Maybe Abyss and Novum should be there as well.


Just typed this in the wrong (2021) thread hehe. All Tracktion stuff seems MIA


----------



## Pier (Jul 18, 2022)

spektralisk said:


> Maybe Abyss and Novum should be there as well.


Yep. Just added those!


----------



## kevinh (Jul 18, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Rhizomatic Plasmonic


Ughhhh…this thread is supposed to be about future possible presets and not making me spend money on new synths….please refrain from using words like brilliant, amazing, etc. Some of us have no self control here…give me a break 😂


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 18, 2022)

If we are talking about presets for a synth from U-he? 

For me the one that is probably most under-represented in the 3rd party preset world has to be the amazing BAZILLE!


----------



## method1 (Jul 18, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> If we are talking about presets for a synth from U-he?
> 
> For me the one that is probably most under-represented in the 3rd party preset world has to be the amazing BAZILLE!


Quite a few under-represented synths on this list, I vote that the selection limit gets raised from 3 to 73.


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 18, 2022)

method1 said:


> Quite a few under-represented synths on this list, I vote that the selection limit gets raised from 3 to 73.





I was specifically talking about 3rd party presets for a U-he synth when I mentioned BAZILLE.
If we are talking about other great synths that are under-represented in the preset market I also agree Abyss and Novum would be awesome.
Another synth that is probably my biggest surprise from Arturia is the SQ80 V and I’m not aware of any 3rd party presets in the market for this unique sounding gem.


----------



## Pier (Jul 18, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> If we are talking about presets for a synth from U-he?
> 
> For me the one that is probably most under-represented in the 3rd party preset world has to be the amazing BAZILLE!


Added!

Bazille sounds amazing but I can understand why there's not much content for it. The spaghetti mess is quite a headache and that spring reverb...


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 18, 2022)

Pier said:


> Added!
> 
> Bazille sounds amazing but I can understand why there's not much content for it. The spaghetti mess is quite a headache and that spring reverb...





Maybe but the 🎶❤️SOUND of BAZILLE ❤️🎶
btw that’s why simpletons like myself buy presets,I am happy for you to deal with the “spaghetti mess” for me! 


🍝


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 18, 2022)

Cherry Audio Dreamsynth (to stay in SQ80 territory)


----------



## Pier (Jul 19, 2022)

I wish the poll system allowed editing the entries and moving their position... I just noticed I messed up Novum.


----------



## LA68 (Jul 21, 2022)

Bazille, probably. And one that isn't on the list: HY-POLY. Underrated little beast IMO.


----------



## Junolab (Jul 28, 2022)

No Model 72, 82 or 84 from Softube?


----------



## Pier (Jul 28, 2022)

Junolab said:


> No Model 72, 82 or 84 from Softube?


Added!

I've also enabled unlimited votes. Who am I to limit you!

Sorry, I know this will probably bias the results and I should have enabled this from the start.


----------



## Arbee (Jul 28, 2022)

More cinematic sound sets for Serum.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 28, 2022)

I haven’t even had time to explore the million presets on all the synths I do have. And you guys want more? 😯 I wish I lived in your universe. Pretty sure I haven’t played through all of Omnisphere yet and I’ve owned it for 7 years!


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 29, 2022)

Aaaaaaand NI just published 3 new expansions for Massive X. I've been having a ton of fun with the previous ones. Extremely useful and musical stuff, pre-mapped, multifaceted and just amazing


----------



## Russell Anderson (Oct 25, 2022)

Interesting to see fewer votes for Vital. You'd think with it being free and as powerful as it is, people would be clamoring for some presets for it. I suppose the Massive X votes mostly come from owning Komplete.

Price bias is a real thing, I've had Vital installed since it came out but have only just started using it. Owning a lot of other synths I didn't feel pressed to break into it but now I consider it one of my top favorites next to U-he and Pigments/Phase Plant. 

I wonder how different this poll looks on KVR and GS? (I'm sure besides Pigments haha)


----------



## Pier (Oct 25, 2022)

Russell Anderson said:


> Interesting to see fewer votes for Vital. You'd think with it being free and as powerful as it is, people would be clamoring for some presets for it. I suppose the Massive X votes mostly come from owning Komplete.


It doesn't surprise me to be honest. Vital is perceived as the Serum successor which isn't that popular either in these lands.



Russell Anderson said:


> I wonder how different this poll looks on KVR and GS? (I'm sure besides Pigments haha)


Yeah I've wondered that myself too


----------

